# 8 years yesterday



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Percy died 8 years ago yesterday. He was 5.

Time has gone so fast, it feels like just yesterday me and mum were out searching for him and putting up posters before getting the phone call to say that they'd seen him run over.

I miss him ever day - he was so beautiful and everyone on our road knew him, they called him the David Beckham of the street as he was so handsome and a real flirt. A couple up the road adored him so much and would visit us to see him. When he died they painted him for me. 

He was loved by so many people and left his brother Bill behind who we still have. 

I wish he was here today, I wanted to see him live his whole life 

I love you forever beautiful boy x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They will always be in our hearts. Memories are like yesterday.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I feel for you, they never leave us do they.


----------

